# Topics > Space >  Interstellar space travel

## Airicist

Interstellar space travel on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Cosmic Journeys - interstellar flight 

Published on Oct 29, 2014




> Cosmic Journeys explores the challenges of interstellar flight and the technological possibilities that may one day send us on a long voyage out into the galaxy. What imperatives will define the mission when it launches and finally arrives: exploration and science, or a struggle for survival?

----------

